# Quick! Light or Dk substrate for Pund. Nyererei??



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Setting up tank right now! Cant decide between white pool filter sand or dark brown gravel. Which will show off their color better??? Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

They prefer sand to gravel, add the sand and a black background, light the tank dimly.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Darkside said:


> They prefer sand to gravel, add the sand and a black background, light the tank dimly.


3:20pmerfect!!!!!!!! Thanks for the quick response! I had sprayed the back of the tank black, so I'm good there. I have the pfs ready to go so I'll try and post a pic when I'm done!

3:35: cut eggcrate for bottom, filling 1/2 new water and 1/2 existing tank water... placing a seasoned sponge filter in tank...


----------

